

Science writer Simon Singh wins libel appeal - prakash
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8598472.stm

======
grellas
_Dr Singh described the ruling as "brilliant", but added that the action had
cost £200,000 "just to define the meaning of a few words"_

"These sequestered nooks are the public offices of the legal profession, where
writs are issued, judgments signed, declarations filed, and numerous other
ingenious machines put in motion for the torture and torment of His Majesty's
liege subjects, and the comfort and emolument of the practitioners of the
law." (Charles Dickens, _The Pickwick Papers_ )

------
juhgfcgvhnjm
The problem with the UK's libel laws is that you have to prove what you say.
This makes sense if I write an article calling you a child murderer - you sue
me and I have to prove it's true (ie you murdered a child) you don't have to
prove you didn't.

But this logic backfires when I accuse you of lying, I have to prove you are
wrong (that your treatment doesn't work) - you don't have to prove it does.

The UK's libel laws are also notorious for siding with the person being
libeled. That's why Hollywood celebs always sue in London, and why we can't
see the south park scientology episode.

~~~
handelaar
I've seen the South Park scientology episode a half-dozen times on Comedy
Central UK. On all other points though - yes.

------
shrikant
He didn't actually win the case - he merely won the 'right to rely on the
defence of fair comment in a libel action'.

It is a sad comment on our society that even a minor victory for common sense
(such as this) makes me bubble over in happiness.

~~~
andrewcooke
right, but this makes his case winnable. before, he was doomed...

------
tewks
Simon spoke at the Royal College of Science's Science Challenge dinner last
week. I really enjoyed his speech. It's great that he's decided to take up
this charge instead of standing down, as the vast majority of people in his
position would have no choice. However, in his words, this verdict is simply
the court's interpretation of the meaning of his article. The legal
implication of the article, now that the meaning is decided, is to be decided
later.

